

This CEO is out for blood - bndr
http://fortune.com/2014/06/12/theranos-blood-holmes/

======
bndr
There's not much information about the company, and according to wikipedia:
"The company has been secretive about its plans and operations in order to
maintain confidentiality - “operating deeply in ‘stealth mode’” - and has
rarely spoken to the media."

